# Advice?



## Irishwolven (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, this is my first time recording and editing myself playing on my 12-hole ocarina. I've been wanting to play Lugia's song for my mate and I've only gotten the first portion of the song uploaded for a testing purpose.

I am a complete novice and really I have no idea what i'm doing but I'm hoping you guys will be kind enough to perhaps point out where I can improve.


You can listen to what I've done so far on Soundcloud. 

https://soundcloud.com/irishwolven/lugias-song-part-1


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounding good, that's a really interesting instrument you have there. What I would say though is watch your intonation a little. Make sure you get the exact pitch of the note first time with no slipping (you can slide/gliss for the kind of effect I see you're looking for). So yeah, if you iron out those little finger slippages then it should sound awesome.


----------

